# Non Eu married to EU citizen



## Slimm

Dear All,
Please I need some help in my case as am so depressed from the whole situation, well Last summer I got married to a Netherlands citizen in Lebanon that got graduated 2 month ago and she is now living with me in UAE. we are trying to check and read almost from a year ago in how to live and work in any EU country since netherlands law has many rules such as knowing about the country, having a dutch language and they make it impossible for me to go and live with her there. so am checking another country but really we don't know any country who accepts us to be in it since she doesn't have work, but our plan to go together and search for work there and make a small little family . Please note that I got graduated in Engineering 5 years ago but am working in Retail-Fashion and she has a Social worker degree and she speaks 4 languages. Please anyone who read this message and have the right solution. I appreciate to contact me as we are really neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a solutionnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. 
thank you so muchhhhhhh


----------



## Bevdeforges

The way it works in the EU is that your wife's country of origin has the right to set whatever terms they like for bringing a non-EU spouse to the home country. The Netherlands has always been pretty demanding in this regard.

Any other EU country must have a "facilitated" process to allow you to join your EU national spouse in the country. The key word here is "join" - because the EU spouse usually must show that they are "exercising their EU mobility rights" by living in another EU country. This means the EU spouse has a job, is a student or has some other reason for being in the country. Technically, it's ok for the EU spouse to be a "job seeker" but in many cases, they seem to limit this to a few months.

You may want to look at the europa.eu website to see what you can find for your situation: EUROPA – Living abroad It does tend to vary by country quite a bit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SandraDee

Pretty sorry about the situation, seems like you both have decent education and all in order to work in your chosen field. Maybe it is wiser for you to look legal aid forum, where they give advice for you or search for a local help.


----------



## Marinos

Slimm said:


> Dear All,
> Please I need some help in my case as am so depressed from the whole situation, well Last summer I got married to a Netherlands citizen in Lebanon that got graduated 2 month ago and she is now living with me in UAE. we are trying to check and read almost from a year ago in how to live and work in any EU country since netherlands law has many rules such as knowing about the country, having a dutch language and they make it impossible for me to go and live with her there. so am checking another country but really we don't know any country who accepts us to be in it since she doesn't have work, but our plan to go together and search for work there and make a small little family . Please note that I got graduated in Engineering 5 years ago but am working in Retail-Fashion and she has a Social worker degree and she speaks 4 languages. Please anyone who read this message and have the right solution. I appreciate to contact me as we are really neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a solutionnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> thank you so muchhhhhhh



I have a guy from Iraq married to an NL resident who was a student


long story short 
if the NL resident does not have a job, you will have to apply for a work visa and be sponsored by a company
learning Dutch and passing there entry requirements is also needed

Im not aware of any alternative methods


----------

